# Cottonwood logs



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got access to some cottonwood logs ranging from 6 to 12 inches in diameter. Was wondering if cottonwood is at least somewhat interesting to turn or should I just use it for some practice or turn it just to turn wood?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never turned it, but when I was at a Craft Supplies class, the instructor was griping about the fact that they don't see that much in Utah and was wishing he could get his hands on some. I say turn a piece, see what it's like and if nice, make nice things, if plain, use for practice.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Turn it and see. You may like it even if others don't, not saying they won't.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

may be a good practice wood but personally I don't like it because it fuzzes up so much. If you turn green wood I guess that may not be a problem ... I only turn seasoned wood.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input, yeah would not hurt just to turn it and see what happens. I was just feeling the waters to see what other people have done out there. Will let you know how some of the peices turn out. For all I know it could be really beatiful.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just turned the first peice. I found out that the logs were sitting for about 2 years and there was some major checking on the end and was really hesitant to take them, but I did anyways since it was free. I cut off about 6" off the end and was completely green with no checks. Turned it and was perfect, not a lot of detail to it right away but maybe will be after a few more cuts. Overall, not a horrible looking wood at all and would recommend if needing a cheaper light wood fill in if you are piecing together segments or just to compliment some walnut..etc.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

pics please i or we want pics


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been trying to upload photos and everytime I seem to try it fails. So as soon as I figure it out I will definately post them for you. Sorry.


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay finally figures it out here you go.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you turn any more of the cottonwood? I just had a huge branch come down on my place and I'd love to see some more pics. I'm not touching it til I get through my rapidly checking stack of turning wood.


----------

